

Microsoft admits Mac was Windows 7 muse - pmattos
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/11/microsoft_copies_apple/

======
makecheck
I'm not sure the quote really means what they're interpreting it to mean.
Emulating the Mac "in terms of graphics" could simply refer to Microsoft
trying to create a more powerful graphics subsystem, akin to Apple's Quartz
(which is strongly based on PDF). In other words, to let Windows programs more
easily produce interesting graphical effects that don't tax the CPU
needlessly.

